# TUG Search error



## Beefnot (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone ever get this? I was doing a TUG search on my ipad from the dropdown on the upper right of the site and got the following message. First time I ever saw this.




> TUG BBS Alert
> Your submission could not be processed because the token has expired.
> 
> Please push the back button and reload the previous window.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 11, 2013)

never seen that before....were you able to go back and submit it again?

we still suggest the http://search.tug2.net page as it works much better.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, I was able to search again subsequently.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 11, 2013)

Was this an attempt to return to a previous search via a bookmark/favorite or a link to someone else's search posted in a message?

vBulletin maintains search results for some period of time - I've forgotten how long.  This allows you to return to the search results in the near future without tying up the server to run the search again.   The URL shown for those search results is only valid until vB is no longer retaining those results.  At that point you must run the search anew.


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 11, 2013)

I was entering a fresh search, although it may have been exact search terms that I had recently entered.


----------

